# Gift Basket Business for Sale



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Some of you know that I'm going through a lot right now with my Dad who is in hospice care with brain cancer.... After much thought, I have decided to sell my gift basket business....shrink wrap machine, heat gun, bow making machine, shrink wrap and shrink wrap bags, several 10# boxes of shred, ribbon, 300+ mylar balloons and hundreds of latex balloons, large helium tank, tissue paper, baskets of many shapes and sizes...including WV shaped baskets, 'how to' videos/magazines/books, and much more... Contact me for more info - serious inquiries only. It would be a great opportunity for someone that would like to get started...everything is here that you need, with the exception of some basket items - and I'll even throw in all of my catalogs and contact info so you can get a jump start on that too.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like we might have a buyer...keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## pelicanacresMN (Dec 29, 2009)

Good luck on your sale  Fingers are crossed for you!


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

How much are you asking?


----------

